# Friday Night Club Race @@@@@ Mikes



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

We will be club racing this Friday, Jan. 6th. $15 for the First Class, $10 each additional. Starting @ 6pm Sharp!!!


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

Im there!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i should be able to make it, maybe we can get a 2wd buggy class.


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

marcus u should take the night off so i dont have to watch that sc10 put me 10 laps down again lol


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

YES for 2wd Buggy  and E Buggy


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

will there be nitro racing?


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Just wait til you see Smiley drive a SC truck.. Just plain ridiculous!!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Smiley said:


> YES for 2wd Buggy  and E Buggy


Smiley, you gonna run 2wd? if so than i am definately gonna make it!! Jones cant keep up so it will be fun chasing you around!!:spineyes: not sure if i will race e buggy or SC, it depends on which one is running better, i dont like running more than two classes on small nights, to hectic!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Jasoncb said:


> I would be more worried about Smiley putting everyone 20 laps down!


the gap is MUCH closer than that now, try 10 seconds! which is still and *** whoopin but not as bad!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

might make it, we shall see.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

team420! said:


> will there be nitro racing?


fridays are elctric only last i heard.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes. Nitro will be able to race as well, since they are not racing saturday.


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

*nitro*

so yes nitro will be racing as well right ?


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

yes


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

I will be there!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Heck yea Earl..... The more serpents the merrier!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

So it is going to be a tube snake party. lol
Count me out.


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

This ^^^ made my day, lol!


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

mmorrow said:


> So it is going to be a tube snake party. lol
> Count me out.


That may come back to bite you. LOL


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> So it is going to be a tube snake party. lol
> Count me out.


Of course we will count you out since you will actually need to have a tube snake. We all know you have a man-gina. For the sake of a car reference we can call yours a mu-gina.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Jasoncb said:


> Of course we will count you out since you will actually need to have a tube snake. We all know you have a man-gina. For the sake of a car reference we can call yours a mu-gina.


Lmao


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I am not sure what you are talking about. I was referencing your serpent name being a tube snake. ; ) lol

BTW It was getting boring in here. 
Now we need some more smack talk. Come on Mugen Mafia.
Where is Rusty when I need him?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think I can talk any smack this week. Everyone saw the video of my 2-1/2 minute lap at last years Doug race. Don't expect that to change much this year. Maybe next week........


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Yea that was my car right? You know that car never drove the same after that. wonder why.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It was yours. I smeared Doug all over it


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol.. I know what you meant.... Haha


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

still funny though.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

haha awesome... man i have been terrible about showing up to race the past couple of weeks, but im going to come out!

Matt


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Mugen Mafia vs team tube snake. lol


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Snakes vs Maggots.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

You can only use the term "VS" if you can actually compete! So basically it would be Snakes "Oh then there are some" mugens.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

"Team Serpgans" Tube snakes and muginas....:biggrin:


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Just come get some already...... Scrubs.... Yak, yak, yak, let's get down with the smack!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Skillett...... "GETSOMEONYA" you know what I mean..... watch me move for a "G"??? Hahahaha,


----------

